# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور >  >  صور تشبيهية لواقعة الطف

## محمد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 
اللهم صل على فاطمة وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها 

السلام عليكم 
السلام على الحسين الشهيد السلام على سبط رسول الله ورحمة الله 

لعنة الله تعالى على قاتليكم مولاي 

السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى اولاد الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحسين 

وصل اللهم على محمد واله الطيبين الطاهرين

صور لمسلم بن عقيل عليه السلام في قصر الاماره 

مسيرة الإمام الحسين وأهله عليهم السلام الى كربلاء 

الحسين يستقبل حبيب بن مظاهر الاسدي

الحسين جاء بولده علي الاكبر وهو صريع الى الخيام ؛؛ صبرا صبرا يا ليلى ويا زينب ؛؛ 

العباس عندما وصل الى نهر الفرات

فرس العباس من دون خياله

الحسين يودع اهل بيته الوادع الاخير

سقوط الحسين على تربان كربلاء

ولما نظر النساء جواد مخزيا والسرج عليه ملويا خرجا من الخدور ؛؛ الى اين سيداتي حرم رسول الله 

امر اللعين عمر بن السعد بحرقه الخيام على النساء والاطفال 

رحيل النساء والايتام من كربلاء سبايا


هذا ونسألكم الدعاء

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ووين الصور؟

----------


## خادمة فاطمه

مشكورين على القصه الرائعه والصور

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ايوو
طلعوا الصور 
جميله الصور ومعبرة 
يسلمو خوي محمد

----------


## اسير الهوى

مشكور اخوي محمد ع الصور

----------


## العجمية

مشكور اخوي على الصور

----------


## eve4you

مشكور اخوي على الصور

----------


## نور الولايه

يسلمو عالصور


ربي يعطيكِ العافيه


بانتظار الجديد

----------


## حسام العراقي

االلهم ينصركم على اعداء الاسلام

----------


## شجرة الحياة

صور بمجرد النظر اليها 

يقشعر البدن 


كيف كان هذا على بنات رسول الله 

عظم الله لك الاجر يا رسول الله 
عظم لك الاجر يافاطمة الزهراء 
عظم الله لك الاجر ياعلي المرتضى 
عظم الله لك الاجر ياسيدتي يازينب بمصاب اخيك الحسين 
عظم الله لك الاجر ياسيدي يا مولاي ياقائم آل بيت محمد

عظم الله لكم الاجر شيعة موالين محبين للال البيت

----------


## eve4you

مشكور اخوي محمد ع الصور

----------


## أمل الظهور

عظم الله لك الاجر يا رسول الله 
عظم لك الاجر يافاطمة الزهراء 
عظم الله لك الاجر ياعلي المرتضى 
عظم الله لك الاجر ياسيدتي يازينب بمصاب اخيك الحسين 
عظم الله لك الاجر ياسيدي يا مولاي ياقائم آل بيت محمد

عظم الله لكم الاجر شيعة موالين محبين للال البيت


مشكور اخوي على الصور 
صور مؤلمة لقلوبنا 
ربي يعطيك الف عافية 
شكرا

----------


## حنونة صغيرة

يسلمووووووووووووو

----------


## م الغاليين

يسلمواااااااااااا
صور اكثر من روعة 
لعن الله قتلت الإمام الحسين 
وأولاده وأخوانه وأصحابه إلى يوم الدين 
جعلنا الله وإياكم من المحبين لهم والبرائة من أعدائهم

----------


## joOovah

شكرا لك على الصور

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

يسلنوووووووووو ع الصور
بمجرد ما ان تراها تشعر بالالم
ربي يعطيك العافيه

----------


## Ali03000

صحيح بمجرد النظر الحزن يوصل للقلب...

عظم الله اجرك يا رسول الله...


مشكور على الصور

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

مشكور اخوي على الصور

----------


## بريط

يسلمو على الصور

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الصور حلوة..

الله يعطيك العافية اخوي ..

----------


## شمس الكويت

*يعطيك العافية على الصور المعبرة*
*وآآآآآآه عليكم يا أهل البيت*

----------


## killua

مشكور على الصور الجميل

----------

